# cryptic clue-need help with answer!!!!



## eveanne (4 Jul 2006)

Firstly apologies if this is in the wrong forum.I haven't posted enough to be allowed into the others...
Anyway my colleagues and I are trying to complete a cryptic puzzler.
Its been doing the rounds for a few years now, its basically a clue eg.A Gravelly paste,The answer is a Dublin Place Name, in this case Stoneybatter, or another example is A seacreatures outhouse Answer: Dolphins Barn  Anyway we have all of them done (24) bar 1....Its absolutely wrecking our heads and we need help.
The clue is : Did professor ease off 
Please please help, cos seriously I will not be able to sleep tonight trying to work this out


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2006)

Don abate?  

Moved to _Shooting the Breeze_...


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jul 2006)

Gold star for the Dr. Any chance you'd post the other 21 ( without the answers) please?


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2006)

There are 28 of them, according to this thread on Boards.ie... (no spoilers in the first post!)


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jul 2006)

Post deleted in confusion.


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2006)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Post deleted in confusion.


I give up - where's that?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jul 2006)

*It's where Confucius was born.*

I don't understand your byline/signature ( which appears and disappears at will) Doc but it looks profound- what does it mean?


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2006)

*Re: It's where Confucius was born.*



			
				Vanilla said:
			
		

> ..it looks profound- what does it mean?


You're very close, Vanilla!


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jul 2006)

Doc, am disappointed in you, as a punishment please complete the following puzzle:

Rearrange the following words to make a meaningful phrase:
 In + Cheek + Tongue


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2006)

Illius me paenitet, dux — diabolus fecit, ut id facerem!


----------



## Guest127 (4 Jul 2006)

poor old leatherar*e got banned for less!


----------

